# dead flies after fogging



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

What did you do with the kitchen compost bin? If I had one full of maggots and flies, I'd put it outdoors, rather than use a poison in the house. Charcoal is for odor, not for flies or germs, to my knowledge.

There are lots of ways to get flies outdoors. Light & warmth are two of them. If it's cooler in the house, they will choose the warmth outside, if you crank up the A/C and open the door, briefly. Maggots also crawl to the light.


----------



## yazfan2 (Aug 17, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback and suggestions. I don't think I stated my question clearly: why am I finding NEW dead flies days after fogging and cleaning up?


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Are they small, maybe they hatched and there is a residuAl effect of the fogger.... or maybe their exposure was less and the fogger needs time to knock them down.


----------

